# 3 years later and Spot is in my rearview mirror



## Irdasur (Mar 7, 2021)

I been with Target for about 3 years, and made some good friends that I still hang with (Yes, I know, the pandemic slowed that down) today.

I've done SFS since the seasonal days, moved up to Captain. Disregarding the fact that it sounds like such a fake role, I can see how you can become a TL from being a damn good captain (provided your management team does not overlook you). My problem was: I did not care for retail, so I had no drive to add more headache to the day-to-day life. Halfway through the 3 years, a guest mentioned I had the "thousand-yard-stare" and that I was done with retail. He was not wrong, and I found myself spiralling downhill. 

Despite the Pandemic, I've found an open door with my name on it. My work days are long and tiresome, as to be expected in the field I wanted to be in. Every weekend is my off-day, and my hours stay at 40 (OT isn't taboo). I am constantly learning something new everyday, and I couldn't be happier. I am currently an Electrician Apprentice (IBEW), and have been for quite some time. 


I want to thank the wonderful people on this forum, as you have truly made my Target journey more bearable.

As such, I wish you all well during these hard times.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Mar 7, 2021)

Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## tdude2020 (Mar 7, 2021)

Good things await you, my friend. You got out of retail hell, congrats


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 8, 2021)

Can't go wrong with a good Union job. Congrats!


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 8, 2021)

Congrats on doing something you wanna do. You deserve to be happy everyone does.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 8, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Times Up (Mar 10, 2021)

Congrats!  Good career with awesome pay and bennies!


----------

